# Ready to rock



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

I have nothing but an electric guitar and an amp. I was supposed to start learning already but haven't . I am ready to start rocking loud and I want to sing. What ALL do I need? Reasonably priced stuff. I have no clue where to start or what to get. Just a simple set up.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I would start with what you already have - guitar and amp. I wouldn't spend any money until you are sure you will stay with it. Google youtube beginning guitar lessons or beginning rock guitar lessons and get after it. There are zillions of basic guitar lessons out there - find someone that you like and stay with them.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Check out justinguitar.com. Great learning site.


----------

